# Relationship with Wyndham & deeding back a MLV week



## philemer (Dec 4, 2010)

What is your relationship with Wyndham re: Mauna Loa Village?

I know TPI managed this property, along with Kona Hawaiian Resort, before Wyndham took over. 

If an owner wanted to deed back his MLV week to the HOA what would the process be? This is an EOY float week & is not in Wyndham points. 

Regards,
Phil


----------

